# Grilla vs Rec Tec vs ???



## rspil (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello all, 

The past 2 years I've been using a Masterbuilt propane smoker at my in-laws out in the country (currently in an apartment). My wife and I are looking to buy a house in the near future and pretty much the first purchase I want to make afterwards is a new smoker. Looking at a pellet smoker mainly for temperature control.  

Willing to spend up to $1000. The main things I'm looking for are quality of build and consistent temps. I tend to do mostly Brisket/Burnt Ends and Pork Butts, but have dabbled in other things. Searing is not super important to me as a part of the Pellet smoker. 

After doing a *lot* of research I've sort of narrowed it down to the Rec Tec Stampede vs. The Grilla Silverbac. 

From what I can tell the Rec Tec has a slight advantage in material construction and has a PID controller, and is $900. (It also has wi-fi but that's not super important to me)

The Silverbac has the double wall insulation and a longer warranty (4yr vs 2yr), but has a smaller hopper (20# vs 30#) and no PID controller. It is $750.

The main thing I'm concerned about with the Silverbac is the non-PID. They have a page on their site (https://grillagrills.com/pid-controllers/) that claims that a PID controller is actually _worse_, but that may just be marketing propaganda. Is not having a PID controller fine? Does anyone know if the Silverbac maintains its temps well? 

Finally, are there any other dark horses that I'm missing that are similar price and quality? I was intrigued when I saw the Louisiana Grills 900 grill (with the cold smoker box - which I probably wouldn't use) on sale at Costco for $799... seems like a great deal but I wasn't sure how the quality of those compared to Rec Tec / Grilla. 

Thanks for the help everyone - probably still a couple months away but I like to do my research ahead of time ;)


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Sep 17, 2018)

That was an interesting read about why PID aren't necessary. IMO, PID vs NON-PID, wrap vs don't wrap, fat up or fat down, etc. are all just discussions and arguments that smokers like to have with each other. Fact is, you will find folks on both sides of whichever aisle you're looking at producing great smoked goodies. As far as PID vs NON PID, I think a better way to look at it is the overall build quality and reputation of the manufacturer. While not true across the board, there is a reason that similar looking pellet grills can range from $300 to over $1000. Both grills you mentioned are fine grills that many use with great results. It would be hard to wrong.

That said, I am a supporter of Louisiana Grills. Quality of build, consistent temperatures, etc. The two they have at Costco (which you mentioned) are excellent. Funny story, I was in a box store looking to buy my first pellet smoker and the sales  rep told me to go to Costco and get the Louisiana Grill. He said that for the money and extras that Costco throws in, none of the box stores can come close to matching the price.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Sep 17, 2018)

What I can't figure out is the Stampede is supposed to be made exactly like the Bull, just smaller. Then they go and put a 2 year warranty on it, when the Bull has a 6 year warranty. What's up with that?


----------



## dieseladdiction (Sep 17, 2018)

From my understanding it is that the Stampede is a "portable" grill so it will take more abuse and greater chance of damage.  The bull is going to be more of a stationary/permanent grill


----------



## ross77 (Sep 17, 2018)

The Stampede is made of a thinner gauge stainless steel than the Bull.  I have the RT 680 and have been happy with it.  Puts out a lot of smoke with the new wifi controller.  I've got two friends with Stampedes and they both like them.  RT also uses a ceramic ignitor in all their smokers.  I have no experience with Grilla.


----------



## ross77 (Sep 17, 2018)

dieseladdiction said:


> From my understanding it is that the Stampede is a "portable" grill so it will take more abuse and greater chance of damage.  The bull is going to be more of a stationary/permanent grill



I've seen the Stampede in person.  It's not portable.  RT also makes a Trailblazer which is the portable model with folding legs.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 17, 2018)

Quote of the Day..  And a must read from Grilla Grills posting about PID’s and Non-PID Pellet grills on their website and the link is in the original posters posting..

The type of controller, like any other pellet grill feature, influences the purchasing decision, but often for the wrong reasons. A PID controller for a pellet grill, for example, is a fairly sophisticated industrial mechanism that uses a continuous feedback loop to make very precise adjustments of the fan and auger. That may be all well and good, but the end goal is not just temperature control but temperature control that produces the best quality and quantity of smoke. If the goal was simply precise temperature control, then why not just cook your ribs and brisket in the oven.

In fact, a digital controller, one that allows a +/- 10*F temperature swing (as opposed to the +/- .5*F swing of the PID) may actually produce MORE good smoke because of more pellet smoldering in the temperature cycle. 

I’m siding with Grilla Grills on this one.  And more quality smoke equals more flavor and great bbq without having to pay extra too convert your grill into an oven.  Temp swings are mostly due to the operators not preheating and not following directions...

PB Austin XL in SoCal and always...  Semper Fi


----------



## ross77 (Sep 18, 2018)

I get plenty of visual smoke and smoke flavor with the PID controller in my RecTec. Certainly more than I would using an oven.


----------



## philh (Sep 21, 2018)

I get more visible and smoke flavor with my Savannah Stoker PID than I ever did with the factory controller.

It has temp swings built in so you get the smoldering smokey pellets. I get just as much smoke flavor with my PID controller as I do with my Oklahoma Joe stick burner. Not all PIDs are created equal. Some are actually designed to give you great smoke and flavor. They design their algorithms for that purpose.


----------



## bregent (Sep 21, 2018)

RCAlan said:


> Temp swings are mostly due to the operators not preheating and not following directions...



How on earth would you know this?


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 25, 2018)

bregent said:


> How on earth would you know this?



Can Wild temp swings be due to mechanical issues on pellet grills??  Sure and they do happen...  and definitely if that is the case, the Owner should call customer service for support, but to many first time pellet grill owners think that they can just turn the grill on, set the temp like it’s a oven and it’s all good...  When it’s truly not...  Every Pellet Grill Manufacture has a start up procedure that needs to be followed by the owner/operator of the grill every time the grill is to be used.  To many times that is not the case..  The pellet grills are not being preheated and the operators are not following the directions of their pellet grills owners manual..   Understanding how important the P settings on some Pellet Grills are also another reason for wild temp swings...  There are so many postings all over the bbq forums for years about this very same issue about wild temp swings on pellet grills and the main reason is because People choose to do it there way and not read and follow directions as per the owners manual of that Pellet grills manufacturer.   There’s a posting here about Louisiana Pellet Grills LG 900 Pellet Smoker, the original posters name is Disco..  The 8th and 9th paragraph down in his first post says it all... 

And to your question,  How on earth would you know this?

 It’s because I’ve taken the time to read, research, follow directions and to ask the right questions when necessary.  That’s how I know “Most”  wild temp swings are due to operator error...  Most, not all. Sure Typhoons, snow, hurricanes, wind and rain can cause wild temp swings too.. 

PB Austin XL in SoCal and always... Semper Fi


----------



## ross77 (Sep 25, 2018)

Some are more complicated than others. I’m not familiar with the pellet smokers that use P settings. Mine just has a temp range setting between Lo to Full. Keep the lid closed and push the power button. Then set the temp. Put the meat on when it reaches the set temp.


----------



## RCAlan (Sep 25, 2018)

Ross77, some pellet grills may work just like yours and if that’s the owners manual instructions for your type of pellet grill and it works for you and the temps are stable...  That’s Great..  All to often, many first time Pellet Grill owners have to go trough a learning process with there grills though..  

PB Austin XL in SoCal and always... Semper Fi


----------



## bregent (Sep 25, 2018)

RCAlan said:


> It’s because I’ve taken the time to read, research, follow directions and to ask the right questions when necessary.



Well, my data is a bit different. Being a member of this forum and other pellet grill specific forums and having read and helped pellet grill owners in hundreds of cases, I would say the vast majority of wild temperature swing problems are due to mechanical problems, not user error. Now, most of the folks that post at pelletheads and pellefan probably have grills that do not have P-settings. If you're talking only about P-setting grills, then that might be the case.


----------



## Hotwax (Sep 28, 2018)

Grilla has great customer support and a huge and very active following on the FB group "My Grilla Grill Smoker" https://www.facebook.com/groups/823247501112140/?ref=bookmarks

I upgraded from a 18" WSM to the Silverbac and love it, the double wall construction was the deciding factor for me since I live in Michigan and want to smoke year round.  Jalapeno Popper rack on the left!


----------

